# Removing Steering Wheel to Wrap in Paracord



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Back the nut off where the threads are just less than flush, pull out on the wheel with both hands while someone smacks the nut with a metal hammer. They usually pop off this way. When they do the nut keeps the whole wheel from coming all the way off and making you fall off the boat and the nut protects the threads from getting compromised by the hammer. If this doesn’t work try a mini torch on the center bolt then a shot of penetrating oil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

Yep, bfh for the win! If you have a bfbh “big ass brass hammer” even better!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Yep, bfh for the win! If you have a bfbh “big ass brass hammer” even better!


Do you not recommend the puller?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

The puller may/may not work. Sometimes they just ruin the wheel. The method that @Smackdaddy53 recommended works and as long as you are pulling out good and hard on the wheel it will cause no harm to the helm. Don’t use a 10lb sledge but a 2lb mallet will pop it right off. Like smack said, leaving the nut on will not only save the threads but save you from a rearward somersault off the deck!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> The puller may/may not work. Sometimes they just ruin the wheel. The method that @Smackdaddy53 recommended works and as long as you are pulling out good and hard on the wheel it will cause no harm to the helm. Don’t use a 10lb sledge but a 2lb mallet will pop it right off. Like smack said, leaving the nut on will not only save the threads but save you from a rearward somersault off the deck!


Good deal. Thanks! I’ll report back!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I forgot to include that tidbit...no puller necessary. Just put some tension on the wheel with both hands and pop the nut a couple of times with a small smooth faced hammer. It’s a tapered shaft with a keyway/woodruff key to keep the wheel from spinning just like you have on your water pump impeller.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You can also perform this alone. Wrap forearm under front of wheel and crouch down a little with waste against back of wheel. Whack it with hammer in free hand as you pull with arm and trying to stand back up straight. Worked for me.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

But to answer your other question as well, totally safe to remove your wheel and wrap in paracord. Just as long as you don't damage the wheel or threads when pulling the wheel off.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Windblows. That was not his question. It was can he remove it. Wrap it and put it back on.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Does he have our permission to perform this customization? I vote yes.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I had to replace my steering cable this year and the hardest part was removing the steering wheel, my wheel had completely seized to the shaft. I tried the gear puller and all it did was bend and destroy the shaft. I ended up cutting off the shaft and having to heat with a torch multiple times and beating it out with a hammer to get the cut part of the shaft out.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

If you find it harder than you thought to wrap or it doesn't look as good or lay as tight as you would like, send your wheel to me for a great custom wrap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I had to replace my steering cable this year and the hardest part was removing the steering wheel, my wheel had completely seized to the shaft. I tried the gear puller and all it did was bend and destroy the shaft. I ended up cutting off the shaft and having to heat with a torch multiple times and beating it out with a hammer to get the cut part of the shaft out.


This just made me think...

These are a friction fit tapered shaft so never ever grease them before installing the wheel or it will “seize” on the shaft from being allowed to go too fat down the taper.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> This just made me think...
> 
> These are a friction fit tapered shaft so never ever grease them before installing the wheel or it will “seize” on the shaft from being allowed to go too fat down the taper.


I use TefGel on mine and never had them sieze. They sieze up from dissimilar metal corrosion usually worse on aluminum wheels because the shafts are steel or stainless steel. Regular grease will deteriorate but TefGel is impervious to breaking down and allowing corrosion.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> This just made me think...
> 
> These are a friction fit tapered shaft so never ever grease them before installing the wheel or it will “seize” on the shaft from being allowed to go too fat down the taper.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use TefGel on mine and never had them sieze. They sieze up from dissimilar metal corrosion usually worse on aluminum wheels because the shafts are steel or stainless steel. Regular grease will deteriorate but TefGel is impervious to breaking down and allowing corrosion.


Tapered shafts are friction fit so just a VERY light coat of a liquid lubricant is all that is required. The fit is designed to create seizure. Grease and other anti-seize agents will actually prevent the parts from fitting tight enough by hydrolocking and stopping further engagement. This is one of the most common failures on tapered propeller shafts. Personally, I do like to add a bit of grease or Tef-Gel on steering wheels just to make sure they can be serviced easily since the torque exhibited on the components is nothing like that on underwater wheels. I just added this blurb so we aren't getting others confused about the design of tapered shafts. 

I have always wondered why little boats get the PITA 3/4" tapered steering wheel shaft while big boats get the nice and easy 1" straight.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Finsleft258 said:


> Tapered shafts are friction fit so just a VERY light coat of a liquid lubricant is all that is required. The fit is designed to create seizure. Grease and other anti-seize agents will actually prevent the parts from fitting tight enough by hydrolocking and stopping further engagement. This is one of the most common failures on tapered propeller shafts. Personally, I do like to add a bit of grease or Tef-Gel on steering wheels just to make sure they can be serviced easily since the torque exhibited on the components is nothing like that on underwater wheels. I just added this blurb so we aren't getting others confused about the design of tapered shafts.
> 
> I have always wondered why little boats get the PITA 3/4" tapered steering wheel shaft while big boats get the nice and easy 1" straight.


So you’re saying you prefer a straight shaft over a tapered shaft?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks Mac. I was going to ask if a bit of TefGel was a good idea.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I tried the rubber mallet trick and it wouldn’t budge. I might be wrapping the wheel while it’s still on the helm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

You need a real mallet, rubber just bounces off. You are looking to “shock” it off.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> You need a real mallet, rubber just bounces off. You are looking to “shock” it off.


Gotcha. Makes sense. How hard am I whacking this thing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

Whack the hell out of it! If you have enough pressure pulling out when you hit it, it will pop right off. Usually one whack! If the nut is a decorative nut run up to hardware store and buy a sacrificial nut.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Gotcha. Makes sense. How hard am I whacking this thing?


If you feel like you should apologize to it, thats hard enough


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> If you feel like you should apologize to it, thats hard enough


Almost.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I couldn’t get the wheel off. So I just wrapped it on the boat. Not perfect but it turned out ok. Used a little zap-a-gap to secure the knots to the stitching a seal some boo boos. Let me know whatcha think!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome job Murph.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good to me! I wrapped my wheel on my last boat with it on the console, it helped having it attached so I could tighten my knots. Looks great.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

3 arm bearing puller worked for me. 22 + years installed
Great wrap job!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks good where I’m sitting. Even if it’s not perfect, the added grip benefits are worth it


----------

